# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Repairing hole in sandstone paver

## gsouth

Hi, 
A while ago we had some sandstone pavers laid. Pretty much used up the entire batch and we can no longer get this particular colour from the supplier. 
One of the pavers had a flaw in it where there was almost clay like substance. Over the last couple of months this has washed out of the paver leaving a hole that is about 40mm long and 10mm deep. 
Given we can't get these pavers anymore I was looking for a method or repairing the hole.
I have some small offcuts left that I could grind up and mix with some sort of binding agent... or.... ?? 
Open to suggestions. 
Thanks
GS

----------


## Blocker

GS,
To keep it simple,how about making a thick paste from Ardaldite and the crushed spare paver.
Regards,
Blocker :2thumbsup:

----------


## Haveago1

Can you turn it over and/or move it somewhere where the flaw is not so noticeable - to an edge or under a pot plant or whatever. Obviously replacing it with the paver from where it is being relocated to....

----------


## cherub65

Mix sandstone dust with straight bondcrete, overfill hole and allow to dry Then smooth down using an offcut of the sanstone as a grinding stone.

----------

